

If not for WB Yeats, Ireland might have been an island of saints and scientists - bootload
http://www.irishtimes.com/news/science/if-not-for-wb-yeats-ireland-might-have-been-an-island-of-saints-and-scientists-1.2129626

======
bootload
_“There are two boats going to sea. In which shall we sail? There is the
little boat of [s /science/technology]. Every [s/century/decade] a new little
boat of [s/science/technology] starts and is shipwrecked; and yet again
another puts forth, gaily laughing at its predecessors. Then there is the
great galleon of tradition, and on board it travel the great poets and
dreamers of the past.”_

Apologies to Yeats.

